# Crypt ID



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Any idea what is the id of this Crypt?


__
https://flic.kr/p/8095436204


__
https://flic.kr/p/8095429805


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

A friend suspects that it is Cryptocoryne beckettii. What do you think?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Could just as well be a wendtii ... I think that the best way to figure it out is to first grow some more of it (it apparently grows OK now, so the most sure thing is to keep doing what you already do, this takes time). Then experimentally plant some emersed and hope for it to flower. The appearance of the spathe is the most certain way to identify it to species level. Below species level (= variety, cultivar) is often impossible if you don't obtain it with a nametag.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, unfortunately in this part of the world most of the plants come without any tag/label. Sometimes even mislabeled. 

I got mine from a friend though. She's not aware of the ID since day one too.

It does not look like Wendtii to me based on the leaves...not that I am good at identifying it though...


----------

